# fried seafood



## MarshJr. (Jul 29, 2005)

Ive fried a ton of seafood, but im looking at finding some new recipes
post up your favorite breading recipe\procedure

one recipe I would love to stumble on is sudies fried seafood recipe in league city... their batter is light and crispy... I want to replicate it


----------



## waterwolf (Mar 6, 2005)

"Slap ya Moma" Fish FRY for fish..
Crushed saltine crackers for Shrimps..milk and one egg mixture /with seasoning .coat shrimp with egg/ milk then press shrimp down into crackers. To crush crackers first put them in gallon ziplock bag and use rolling pin smash them .


----------



## fastpitch (Oct 15, 2004)

Marinate fillets in liquid crab boil for a while, coat with mustard, add some Panko bread crumbs to your favorite fish fry ( I like Miss Tex spicy fish fry ) and fry until it floats or is golden brown.


----------



## GEAXNFISHN (Aug 20, 2011)

X2 on the liquid crab boil


----------



## flatscat1 (Jun 2, 2005)

MarshJr. said:


> Ive fried a ton of seafood, but im looking at finding some new recipes
> post up your favorite breading recipe\procedure
> 
> one recipe I would love to stumble on is sudies fried seafood recipe in league city... their batter is light and crispy... I want to replicate it


Corn Starch instead of flour or corn meal. Rice flour is lighter too, but I prefer corn starch.

Dip fish in egg or milk wash then lay on a pan. lightly dust with corn starch (don't dredge, lightly dust it). Then fry as normal. Very light and crispy. Season as you wish.


----------



## MarshJr. (Jul 29, 2005)

this might be what im looking for... i also heard there is a corn flour, which is a tighter grind than corn meal

like dude above, I also use crushed crackers as my final layer on shrimp, but I usually use ritz crackers



flatscat1 said:


> Corn Starch instead of flour or corn meal. Rice flour is lighter too, but I prefer corn starch.
> 
> Dip fish in egg or milk wash then lay on a pan. lightly dust with corn starch (don't dredge, lightly dust it). Then fry as normal. Very light and crispy. Season as you wish.


----------



## Part Timer (Jul 2, 2012)

how much liquid crab boil do y'all use? soak it or just a dash and how long letting it marinade?

thanks


----------



## flatscat1 (Jun 2, 2005)

MarshJr. said:


> this might be what im looking for... i also heard there is a corn flour, which is a tighter grind than corn meal
> 
> like dude above, I also use crushed crackers as my final layer on shrimp, but I usually use ritz crackers


Have not heard of corn flour.......There is rice flour, which I will mix 50/50 with regular flour sometimes and use on sauteed trout. I do not like 100% rice flour though, just doesn't work quite right for me. Too fine and starchy. I have better luck with corn starch. You should try it.


----------



## GEAXNFISHN (Aug 20, 2011)

Part Timer said:


> how much liquid crab boil do y'all use? soak it or just a dash and how long letting it marinade?
> 
> thanks


I use a cap and half per pound of fish or shrimp. Not to spicy but a good flavor.


----------



## cfulbright (Jun 24, 2009)

Here is a very simple off the shelf mix that is light and taste better then anything out there. 
1 large bag of Louisiana seasoned fish fry
1 normal size bag of Louisiana lemon fish fry
combined
Season to taste with Tonys/slap yo mama and a little garlic and onion powder.

The La lemon gives just a hint of lemon(hate it by itself) and it has very fine corn meal or flour or starch... I don't know, but it limits the amount of big corn meal to stick and fry's up perfect. 

Also every fish is different in how you batter and fry it. 
Flounder: water, then corn meal mix. Fry on the hot side 360-380*. Smaller pieces even hotter, because the fish gets done faster then the meal gets brown.
Reds:egg/milk wash. Meal. 350 or slightly under. Let it cook for a while. Lots of moister in the meat, my wife will not eat soggy/wet fish.
Speck:egg/milk wash. meal @350*


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

for a fluffy batter, right before dipping, add seltzer or club soda to the dry batter ... the fiz will fluff it nicely.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

a couple diff ones, instead of cornmeal try...........

panko crumbs

tempura batter mix, keep everything really ice cold and use club soda instead of water

kellogs cornflake crumbs, they will be by the cornmeal not the ceral

biquick and beer.............tastes like lj silvers

to all of the above, I add garlic powder and black pepper

one trick to properly fried fish is to have your oil at the right temp and let it come back to temp before the next batch, if not , you will have oily fries and fish


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Corn flour on fried fish is way lighter than corn meal. Still gets crunchy. I do crushed saltines on shrimp. That is how my mom always did them. No milk though...just beaten eggs with a little Slap Yo Mama for the drench.


----------



## That Robbie Guy (Aug 11, 2009)

... I also may have/may have not used various potato chips at times. haha.


----------



## MudMann (Apr 27, 2010)

What is the right temp??


----------



## Mountaineer Mark (Jul 15, 2009)

Chili-cheese fritos crunched up then do the normal egg thing, oil at 350 deg !!! Great on red fish..


----------

